# Civic trans problem(?)



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

The check engine light could mean _*anything*_: engine, transmission, a clogged fuel filter, anything minor or major.

The only way to troubleshoot it is to have a mechanic connect his computer to the car and read exactly what the trouble code is. 

Good luck.
.
.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, Im gonna try driving it to local AZ for a scan. I hope it does not burn out the trans in the process. A buddy tiold me today to not to try that! He said remove the trans, and clean out/replace the internal filter, which Hondas of that generation were notorious for. 

Seems like a lot of work/gamble, to remove based on that hunch it is a clogged filter, then only to install, and fid out its something else, including a rebuild........


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I agree with zzzzz, to scan then go from there, even if it is a risk- its ALL a risk, right?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

AZ will NOT scan transmission codes. This requires special scanner and software. You need scanner that reads transmission codes. Unless it's something that throws CEL and puts trannie into "safe mode" but that does not make it inoperable, you simply can not go fast.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> A buddy tiold me today to not to try that! He said remove the trans, and clean out/replace the internal filter, which Hondas of that generation were notorious for.


Ayuh,... Usually the filter is in the pan, which needs to be removed, Not the entire transmission,...
Actually a pretty simple process, Usually,...


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Usually the filter is in the pan, which needs to be removed, Not the entire transmission,...
> Actually a pretty simple process, Usually,...


Wow, Too Much, Bondo!! I was so scared of removing the entire trans for that. Guess I should start with a youtube search for that removal........

Thanks.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Shucks- theres no pan to drop in a 2001 civic. Gotta remover the whoooooole tranny.....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you do tackle it, look for metal in the filter. You can also put a magnet a plastic container and drain the fluid into it. See how much metal you catch.

01-02 Civics are known for failure of the 2nd clutch pack. If yours is going, there will be lots of metal.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

I should have mentions that when the trans was slipping on the highway, then soon after slowing down, I got to a burger king, stopped, and noticed some smoke from engine bay, with smelly rubberish smell. 

Engine temp was normal, so cant be radiator.....


----------



## klally143 (Feb 26, 2017)

Filters are internal. Any internal repairs require removing and splitting the case. Too many possibilities to list. Already mentioned are the second clutches. Overheated torque convertor. Valve bodies are notorious for stuck spool valves. 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## klally143 (Feb 26, 2017)

I have rebuilt many Hondas. The best long term success comes with installing the updates that fix the common problems.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

klally143 said:


> I have rebuilt many Hondas. The best long term success comes with installing the updates that fix the common problems.
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


OK, so know where I can find a list of these updates? Dealer? Other? 

Dang, if I could convert it all to a MT I would.......


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Usually the filter is in the pan, which needs to be removed, Not the entire transmission,...
> Actually a pretty simple process, Usually,...



Hondas do not have trannie pan or serviceable filter. Ain't no Toyota though Toyota is now same way.
Honda has drain and filler plugs, dat's it. Been like this even on my then 91 Civic. 
It smoked - OP fried something. Stop guessing, have it scoped by trannie shop. Or scanner that reads Honda trannie codes. They may not even toss CEL on.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ukrkoz said:


> Hondas do not have trannie pan or serviceable filter. Ain't no Toyota though Toyota is now same way.
> Honda has drain and filler plugs, dat's it. Been like this even on my then 91 Civic.
> It smoked - OP fried something. Stop guessing, have it scoped by trannie shop. Or scanner that reads Honda trannie codes. They may not even toss CEL on.


Ayuh,.... That's why I said,_ Usually_,....

I've never crawled under a Honda,...

I'm just relyin' on over 40 years of turnin' wrenches,....


----------



## klally143 (Feb 26, 2017)

papereater said:


> OK, so know where I can find a list of these updates? Dealer? Other?
> 
> Dang, if I could convert it all to a MT I would.......


The updates are installed at the time of a rebuilt. The parts are available from companies such as Sonnex and Superior. All available were the trans rebuild kits are purchased from.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Reality settling in, after studying some youtubes on how to remove/install civic tran's, its a monster job, and requiring much knowledge. Im gonna call around to get pricing for a rebuilt, with maybe a 2 yr warranty (last time thats what they gave me). If its $1500-1600 its worth it for car to maybe last another 4-5 years. Maybe even less than $1400, who knows. I will; let yu guys know.......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

klally143 said:


> The updates are installed at the time of a rebuilt. The parts are available from companies such as Sonnex and Superior. All available were the trans rebuild kits are purchased from.
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


OK, so just to understand better, would these updates have improved the plague that these hondas suffered, such as the non changeable fine mesh internal filter clogging/starving the trans of vital fluid? What good are these updates? 
This is the 2rd rebuild that has failed me in 8 years. The trans shop that did both is a reputable shop, as far as I heard. All local mechs recomend them, still no guarantee they did it right, I dont care what anyone says.......You just trust, thats it.


----------



## klally143 (Feb 26, 2017)

Most good shops should be able to do a quality rebuild. The updates for this transmission in particular, address the problem of torque converter clutch valve and pressure control valve. These valves in the valve body wear out and stick causing torque converter to overheat and burn the friction clutches. Then all this debris eventually clogs the filter, causing the banging shifts and slipping. 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Call LKQ. They have remans that are priced very well. 3 year and unlimited mileage warranty.:vs_cool:


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldnt put a cent on a 2001 civic, you can get next gen 2006+ for pretty cheap that are a lot more robust.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

carmusic said:


> i wouldnt put a cent on a 2001 civic, you can get next gen 2006+ for pretty cheap that are a lot more robust.


I agree that one must decide carefully on any further trans cost output. But I wouldnt "put a cent" into ANY A.T. honda civic (or accord). Manuals only for me.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Update- shop pulled an engine code, not a transmission code, from the car. Looks like at this point, it could be the TDC sensor. But they arent 100% sure - more testing to do before they put in a sensor. Man, that would be GREAT!! 

I will let yous know soon what happens.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Shop ended up putting in a new TDC and crank sensors. In the process, the got timing belt done. Also, new oil pump seal, and new oil pan seal. 

Whew, no new transmission. They tested it out and all runs fine now, no engine codes, no smoking. Pick it up tomorrow. Now, onto the leaky steering rack- new thread.......


----------

